# Wat's Ur Favorite Food?



## Mikuru514

Wat's ur favorite food? My favorite ish carrots butt there's sho many foods I hazn't tried yet :?!


----------



## JessicaK

Cilantro


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Anyfing with alfalfas! I only have timothy hay in my home and one handful of alfalfa a day as a goodie, but oh boy I love when I gets run time in da kitchen and access to my bowl of pellets! nom nom nom. Oh and "uppy" salad, but it tastes different every day. All I knows is if I stand up, I get nummy green stuffs  The hooman says she has had me try cilantro, parsley, turnip greens, mustard greens, romaine, green leaf, and red leaf already, but whatevers, it can all GET IN MY BELLEH right nao! :bunnydance:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Red Leaf Lettuce for me


----------



## qtipthebun

Oats!!!!!!! I love, love, love oats. Mommy has to sit in her chair with her feet up to feed me oats because I go into killer bunny mode! she doesn't want her paws to get in the way!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

CILANTRO!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Panda here- I iz ALWAYS hungry! I tewl momma she neebs to gib more nomms! She sayz I need to ets more hay. Blech! I love human junk food! My old human would give me oreos, poatoe chippz, pretzels, and other really great nomms dat momma won't let me haz AT ALL! :shock:

She iznt too horrible doe cuz she gibs me bananas and cheerios sum times. :yahoo:

We getz ofer greens and herbs and little fruits for dinner each night, but nefer enough!


----------



## Hyatt101

I'm always hungry, but I haven't had that many foods since I'm still little! I like carrots though!


----------



## kmaben

I'm with my human on this one. Cinnamon doughnuts.

My turn! My turn! Kai heeeeeeeeerreee! Anything! I's always hungary! But if I had to choose it would be those oh-so-numalicious craisins!!!!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Ripely here- my new fave breakfast is a bite of my hoomans bagel and a drink of her orange juice. I iz a goofy bunny. I jumped ups on the couch right when she sat down wif her bagel so thenz before she knew it my nose was all the way in her glass slurping down the OJ (orange juice). Num nums! But dens it was all over my face and whiskers.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Cilantro,grapes and strawberries all around. Its the one thing Muppet and I agree on ...Oh and oats.


----------



## lauratunes12

I wuv apples de most... Den strawberries, den cilantro. Nom nom!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Sophie here- I gotz on de tables when momma fewed to anober country an daddy got sloppy. He lefted nuts out on de tablwes and de were dewicious! :biggrin:


----------



## KittyKatMe

Nana chips! Dey are so sweet and nommy! I lubs dem so much dat I know how to sit pretty for dem!

~Sonny


----------



## JessicaK

:shock: We just got a bag of Crasins!! :faint:

Mom was holding out on us!!!!


----------



## lauratunes12

No wait, I changed my mind.. I stole some mango from my momma's breakfast and it is da greatest ting eber!


----------



## Rayndance

I um nut afraid to try anyssun' new, but it looks like my Momma is a little afwaid to let me twy new stuffs since I am so new to da famiwy and she is a new Bunneh Mommy. Wut should I convince hewr to allow meh to try? I aweady like cawwots, but I can't eat too mush. :3 -Koda


----------



## Imbrium

kale is da bestest! even nala eats kale and she don't eat most green tings.

also, tell your mommy to give you a wittle bit of banana. you can't has very much 'cause mommy says "too much sugar" but you can has a little and it goes "mushmushmush" in yer mouf when you nom it! she says it's super cute.


----------



## KittyKatMe

My brudder, as said above, wubs banana. So much dat he steals from me.:grumpy:

~Cher


----------



## Deliciosa

Banana is my #1 favorite food but I'm not allowed to have very much, or else I get the bad poops. 
Cilantro is a close second!
- Mimi


----------



## Chrisdoc

We all love banana but mummy only gives us a little bit...we´d eat a whole one eat if we had the chance. We love pears as well, she´s just given us a little bit and we ate it all up. Later on before we go to bed, she´ll make us a salad with beet leaves, watercress, parsley and cilantro....it´s so yummy...we´ve got her so well trained


----------



## Tam O Ham

*CILANFRO!!!* 

but momma says it makes my breff stinky an' she won't kiss me.

I eats it anyways and make sure to be really enfusatic so she can see.

Also I likes big brussel sprouts leafs. Oh! An dried cranberries! Days delicious!!


----------



## Apebull

I wuv all food. But I really wuv apples and papaya gummies oh and of course cilantro and bananas and den I just tried grapes de oder day and dey were yummy too. And I wuv my pellets and Great now I iz hungry :cooking:


----------



## BlackDove200

Banana!! Mom let me have some earlier... was goood.


----------



## LuluBunny

I like lots of noms but my favorites are raisins and apples and cilantro. Mommy also gives me papaya tablets every day. They's supposed to be good for my tummy but they are better than all my other treats!


----------



## Vosify

ARUGULA! Its so tasty and I can smell it coming a mile away! ;D


----------



## Hyatt101

Tazzie and Ruby: We had our first Cheerios! They were pretty nommy, but not as good as bunny tacos! ( large romaine heart, then put pellets and carrot peels in the middle, and fold it!)


----------



## Hyatt101

Ranger, Cocoa, and Pockets: We love APPLES! We went crazy for them; so nommy!!!


----------



## candice136

I love chicken but also i love chocolate cake and sweets yum yum


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Cilantro!!!


----------



## KittyKatMe

I don fink dat bunbuns should eat cake or chicken... Ma friend Sparkles is a chicken! I wuv nomming on mommy's friend Emily! Her fingers are just so nommy! I can't help it! I'm not allowed to eatz Cheerios... Mommy says no starch for bunnies. I wub banana chips! Dey taste like sugar and nutin like veggies!


----------



## KittyKatMe

Oh and I wub nomming on Vegas's fur through da bars...

~Carrots


----------



## littleblacky

I LOVES nanas!!! They taste SO good!


----------



## BunnySilver

I luv raisins! RAISINS!!


----------



## blwinteler

We luvs Craisins and carrots and banananas and brokli and kale and the seeds teh birdie drops. . . and sumtimes sneaks oatmeal.


----------



## Bville

I wuv da papaya tweats. I do dances for dem! :bunnydance:


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

...Idk its sooo hard to pick a faveorite D: But i would have to say eder oats er hmmm naners or... OHHHH MAMA'S SISTERS FINGERS!!!


----------



## bunnyman666

Nanners!!!!!!


----------



## RabbitLuvercx

Nummy nanners  :apollo: :running bunny :headflick: :happybunny: :bunnyangel:


----------



## BlueMoods

Blackberries, I gots to have my blackberries.


----------



## candice136

Carrot I love it


----------



## Larsy2002

Totally plain Cheerios


----------



## TopDoll

I like eberyfing the sames.
-Nora :dutch

BANANA!!
-Faye :brownbunny


----------



## Azerane

Craisins!! I has only just discovered these amazing foods. My mama gives them to me as a treat for when I do my tricks. I always do my tricks three times as faster than normals so I can gets the craisin sooner.


----------



## bunnylovin1093

Me wuv's a occasional lettuce leaf as a tweat and me get nummy sultanas that me wuv!


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Carrot greens and nanners!!!!!!


----------



## cooltay

Bananas! &#128077;


----------



## ChocoClover

OATS OATS OATS!!!

-Snowy

fresh alfalfa from natural plants around the house

-Shirley

Romaine lettuce!!! 

-Theo


----------



## pani

We loooves timothy treats! Mama says they're by Oxbow. We don't cares, we just know they're soooo tasty! We stand up t a l l so we can reach them from mama's hand.

~ Felix


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

I wuv bananas!! Oh and mint leaves. Those are nummy. 
~Nessa


----------



## Channahs

Nanners and craisins! Mummy givez me the 50% less sugar craisins so I can has two mores. She also gets these things called banana bites from bunspace.com stores. Dems nummy! I grabs it an runs to hides and eats it.


----------



## Hkok

I love arugula, radish tops, carrot tops, craisins, dandelion leves and fresh grass.


----------



## Bville

Mama and Dad used to treat us with papaya, but they runned out and now they gots some organic raisins. I loved them right away, but my brothers took a while to get the idea that they are good. 
~Pepper


----------



## RabbitsForever303

Carrotsssssssss! I love to gnaw on them.


----------

